

Plan Would Let Transgender People Serve Openly in Military - joshrotenberg
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/14/us/pentagon-plan-would-let-transgender-people-serve-openly.html

======
guiambros
I'm pretty shocked by the comments. I was expecting that the majority would be
in favor of such an obvious move.

Yet, I had to scroll 3 pages till I found a positive comment. It's sad to
think that officials from the Pentagon are more forward-thinkers than the
readers of the NYT.

~~~
CmonDev
_" Positive comment"_ \- one that aligns with your opinion? Why not adjust
your mental model to reality? Where would common americans express their true
opinion if not anonymously in the internet? Sometimes even a slight
disagreement with the official agenda might lead to problems with career
nowadays.

~~~
guiambros
You're right; I shouldn't have said _positive_. That was my own bias,
expecting "the truth" to align with my mental model of the world, which is the
same critic I was making against the commenters. I take it back.

The word I should have used is _intelligent_ comments.

The amount of vitriol and ignorance is what repulsed me. From people comparing
transgenders to be mentally ill, to others saying that " _terrorists will sit
back and watch America defeat itself_ ". Reddit/YouTube-level. Very few were
able to intelligently argue why they were against accepting transgenders in
the military - despite having thousands already in the ranks.

But hey, I should have known better; don't ever read the comments. Not even on
NYT.

